# Your First Father's Day...



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi 

This weekend will be hubby's first Father's Day and I want it to be special for him... So I need ideas!!!

I don't have any cash, so I was thinking of writing him a letter saying how much he means to us, and what a wonderful father he is, (especially in spite of the fact that he never wanted children).

He is such a loving person with our daughter - I think he opens his heart to her more than anyone else, and I love watching them interact - he is sweet, funny, engaged, affectionate, attentive, etc. He's been just amazing. 

I never really had a father of my own, (my real dad has always been in the background, but he was never close or as involved as my husband is). My step-dad is my heart - I can talk to him about anything, and if I need something he is always there, no matter the time of day or night...

I feel fortunate for my daughter who has what I always wanted, and I want my husband to know that means a lot to me, and it will mean a lot to her when she is older...

Okay, kind of rambling here... If you daddies can tell me about your best father's day experiences, lend advice and ideas, I'd love to hear all about them!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby! I remember seeing post that you were expecting.

I like your letter idea and would like to offer a suggestion, write it from your daughters perspective. As in...Dear Daddy, I am the luckest little girl in the world, I was so scared of the outside world but with you here to watch over me I promise to be brave. To be able to live my life knowing you will be there for me, to hold and protect me.....etc.

If you want step it thru the stages of her life, learning to walk, off to school, dances, weddings, etc. letting him know how much it will mean to have him there thru it all. 

Life is very different for you now, kids make your heart grow ten times over, enjoy every day. Best wishes.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Cooper - what a fantastic and fun idea!! I'll do that!!! I think it'll be unique and something he won't expect! Thank you very much for your suggestion!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

